# I need a Pixma Pro-100 Expert!



## JPAZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi all,

Printing from LR CC to the Pro-100 and I've decided to "expand" my horizons. I took advantage of the last Canon Paper deal and made some 13 x 19 prints. My problem is with the "Pro Premium Matte PM-101" paper. The paper shows up in the Fine Art category rather than in the photo paper category. The ICC (I guess) insists on loading from the manual feed slot (no big deal) but then says I need to change the size to A3 (no support for the 13 x 19 with this paper). I am sure there must be a way to use this paper in this size with the proper setup but cannot figure out what I am missing. I tried the "Matte Photo Paper" variety under the photo paper choices and the paper feeds and prints through the rear slot without a problem but suspect this choice is lacking because the image tonality is not quite right. I do not have any difficulty using the 13 x 19 Plus Semi SG-210 or the Pro Luster LU-101, just the PM-101 to print the same image.

I tried downloading the latest drivers (Canon's recommendation) and have been scouring forums for some information online to no avail. 

Here's the rest of my info: Window 7-Pro machine running LR CC and all are up to date.

Any ideas?

Thanks.

JPAZ


----------

